
Show HN: A better résumé for developers and designers - danenania
https://makerslate.io
======
bluesilver07
This is really nice. I had been looking for something like this. Are you
planning to continue developing this? Could you add an option to export to
PDF?

~~~
danenania
Thanks! Yes, I definitely plan to keep working on it though I won't have much
time to add new features until after the holidays. Exporting to PDF is on the
roadmap for sure.

------
JeffreyKaine
How do you see users using the search bar?

~~~
danenania
Aside from filtering based on skills/organizations, the search bar can also
search titles, project type (employed/open source/personal project/etc), and
even does a full text search of the project description (all client-side using
lunrjs[1]), which I think becomes useful as you add more and more projects--in
particular in an interview scenario where you're discussing projects with
someone looking over your shoulder and want to quickly jump to one or another.

1 - [http://lunrjs.com/](http://lunrjs.com/)

------
mijustin
This is cool. What was your motivation for building it?

~~~
danenania
Thanks!

This began with my desire to create a simple, responsive, nicely designed
résumé for myself that is completely focused on projects, skills, and
searchability. I started by looking at templates and other pre-built options,
but they all seemed too busy, too noisy, or somehow not quite right.

As I started designing what I thought the ideal résumé would be for me, I
decided that a lot of others might be in a similar position and would possibly
find a tool like this useful. So what started as a résumé for myself turned
into a full-fledged side project: a résumé optimized for all digital makers.

I've also been doing research on the hiring process, and the overarching
importance of results and execution is a theme that comes up again and again
from people who make those decisions. So why not give them exactly what
they're looking for?

It's still very much an MVP, but I have a lot of ideas for interesting
directions to go in if it catches on. I'd love to get feedback from anyone who
wants to give it a try.

------
Dralon
Hi Danenania !

Pretty impressive work, and brilliant idea. I hope you're aiming at keeping it
free and as a nice portfolio project. I would be very careful with turning
this kind of website -free/pre-mium too early. And besides it, it's a
brilliant portfolio project actually.

Coming up feedbacks, but first I'd like to say again that I really appreciate
your work here, it's a great start !

Based on the quick test I made: [https://makerslate.io/mathias-
sauvestre](https://makerslate.io/mathias-sauvestre) \- First thing that annoys
me is inside the skill, the non respect of the typo when in edit mode and how
it's displayed. For instance, as a iOS developer, I look dumb in my resume if
I write "Ios" (uppercase i). Same with AVFoundation or AFNetworking, those are
frameworks that look retarted written capitalized :D (also more mainstream
tech @ HTML and CSS should stay uppercase imho) \- The picture I uploaded was
brutally cut afterwards, even if I extend the details of the project. This is
probably just something small to fix. I think there are smarter ways here to
handle the images. I don't want it to be cropped even in "small mode". \- The
skill bar can become very quickly crowded. I don't know how that could look
like, but I'd probably prefer something with "weights" attached to skills. I
give a weight to a skill depending on how heavy the project was on that
tech/skill, and the display makes those skills/tech that had biggest weights
shine out. Again, design wise, I don't know if that's possible to execute
while keeping the design clean (and that's a BIG requirement, which I agree
with). \- I might want to edit my title. It's written Developer here, but I'm
also Founder, and that's a massive part of my job and skillset, I'd regret if
I can't put that in highlight. \- Was just mentioned as a comment while
writing, but, I'm not 100% sure with the search bar. It brings something
design wise, I can see that, but UX wise seems pretty useless to me (I'd still
keep it for design purposes though :D) \- I might want to add badges or create
fake milestones that would look good for the projects to decorate them.
Elegantly and by keeping it very sober, but something that give weights to
them (this last comment is DEFINITIVELY more subjective, and if you go in that
direction, you end up building something complex, but could be still an
interesting idea).

The rest I like. Fonts are very good, design is clean, sober, elegant, great
work.

If you need some help on the web dev side, I'd be happy to contribute freely.
Just shoot me a message on Twitter, it's my real one on the test page I
quoted.

Best of luck with this project, I hope you'll find time to continue. Great
start anyway.

Mathias Sauvestre Founder & iOS Lead Dev at Hyper

~~~
danenania
Thanks Mathias for the kind words and great feedback!

Yeah, I'm not in any rush to try to monetize it. My main goal was just to try
to make something useful to a lot of people, get some practice at marketing
and promotion, and have a nice portfolio piece for myself as you say.

On your feedback:

\- I definitely agree about skills and capitalization patterns. I wanted to
encourage a more humanized and 'formal' looking approach vs. something like
all lowercase or the stack overflow hyphenated approach, but it's impossible
to come up with a general rule that covers every convention. I may start
manually specifying some of the common ones--will have to think about it a bit
more.

\- Agree about there being better ways to display the images when the project
is expanded. When collapsed is trickier--I fiddled with it a lot and it's hard
to have everything looking smooth and uniform without cropping since you can
have images with such radically different dimensions. Did you realize you can
click the image to zoom in to a full screen view? I may have to make that more
obvious.

\- Also agree about the crowding of the skills. I've been pondering how to
best handle this while keeping it simple.

\- On titles, I'll probably start to open those up soon as I've also been
getting some interest from visual artists, photographers, and other folks. I
wanted to begin with a focused niche, but I don't see much reason to exclude
people who would find it useful since the platform could work just as well for
them.

\- Yeah, I'm a bit wary about badges, milestones, and the like, since I really
want to preserve the minimalist approach, but I'll keep an open mind :)

I appreciate your offer to help and I'd be happy to keep in touch.

